# Anybody dealing with love bugs?



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm nearly 50 and I've never had love bugs this bad. They seem either attracted, or stirred up by the mower. Thank goodness they don't bite!
[media]https://youtu.be/4AXYUl7OCc8[/media]


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

We had it worse than that last year. This year, I have only seen a few.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Never heard of them here in the Midwest but your lawn looks awesome in the video!! Great work


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Lovebugs are not bad here yet. Great looking lawn.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Those are the bugs that's stuck together kissing right?
I hate them things. Luckily not a Tennessee thing. 
When I lived 60 miles south of Montgomery you could never have a clean car.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

They must be moving north. They are the bane of existence in Florida. Just google love bug season Florida and you will be blown away how bad they can be. They can destroy a cars paint job if not washed off.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I didn't know that about Herbie.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Never heard of them here in the Midwest...


It's a southern thing. Florida I know has them. Alabama - as @wartee posted. Louisiana. I'm in Texas and they are here too.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

They are here, in OKC. More than I have ever seen this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

They are diminishing some here, but still pretty thick and a nuisance to keep the van clean. Gnats and mosquitos are still everywhere.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

Spring was really bad but not so bad the 2nd time around. I was over at Disney this past weekend and you should have seen all the northern tourists at the pool freaking out because of all the love bugs. They were complaining to the Cast members about them and running away from them. I tried to explain that they come around twice a year for about a week but they weren't having it.


----------

